# Snap in case?



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking for a case that allows the kindle touch to snap in, and prefer zipper or magnetic closure.  ??


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

Speck has a snap in case called the fit-folio, but it doesn't have a magnetic or zipper closure.

https://www.speckproducts.com/ereader-cases/kindle-cases.html


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Amazon lighted and non lighted are both snap in cases.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a cheaper one on ebay, snap-in, but doesn't show what type closure.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hard-Back-PU-Case-for-Amazon-Kindle-Touch-Non-Keypad-Screen-Protector-/170865603603?pt=US_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item27c8623413


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

Inbook and Klever cases
http://www.goinbook.com/

http://www.manorbindery.co.uk/Kindle_KleverCase_1.htm

Portenzo
https://shop.portenzo.com


----------



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

puglover333 said:


> Speck has a snap in case called the fit-folio, but it doesn't have a magnetic or zipper closure.
> 
> https://www.speckproducts.com/ereader-cases/kindle-cases.html


I just bought this one and I love it. I wrote a fuller review in another thread.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

sparrowlight said:


> I just bought this one and I love it. I wrote a fuller review in another thread.


Yes! I LOVE this case! (although the bungee closure may not be exactly what you're wanting)


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

puglover333 said:


> Speck has a snap in case called the fit-folio, but it doesn't have a magnetic or zipper closure.
> 
> https://www.speckproducts.com/ereader-cases/kindle-cases.html


I LOVE this case! It's perfect in every way! ...at least I think so


----------

